# Why our packages show damaged ? Our Postal Service in need of help Rockledge Florida Leaking Roof Over a Year Now



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

I went to the postal service to complain again about my packages { Lost count how many times this year over 25 }- -Today - I felt sorry for the guys and gals - their EQ is in bad shape and the photos of home depot buckets collecting water from the ceiling tells most of the story - Yes it has been over a year and Washington DC won't pay to have a new roof put on the building - I feel it is train related for the reason we all ship our wonderful Antiques through the mail - this is just half the issues

The ceiling has been like this over a year - I go to the postal service every few days for my business - It is a crying shame our country is falling a part

I have had to have DHL - Fed Ex and UPS start handling my Antique railroad clocks - watches and Antique trains - they are family items that I restore

So next time you complain about your boxes - just ask the postal workers what is going on - you can not miss the fact the ceiling has been leaking well over a year

I told the guys at the Postal office I would take this to Social Media - I think it is time we stick up for them - I can see now - why they are unhappy and things happen - most of it they can not control - so those of you who are political active - lend a hand on this pass the photos around - the machines are getting old - which is part of the issue of our packages getting torn up. { I do know some people on peebay can not pack } Point things are getting worst in this country - not better

Lastly think about the mold - mold spores getting on our packages - Health risk ? Yep


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah….just who’s in charge of the U.S. Post now? Oh wait….never mind….


----------



## Spruslayer (Dec 13, 2020)

I do feel sorry for the employees that have to work in this situation


Good thing we have DHL, UPS, and Fed Ex to get things done the right way.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Maybe a dork….? 🤣


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

go here





File an Online Complaint | USPS Office of Inspector General







www.uspsoig.gov





it would fall under "Internal affairs"


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Dennis461 said:


> "Florida governor and presidential hopeful Ron DeSantis flew 50 undocumented migrants to Martha's Vineyard to protest the Biden administration's immigration policies. "
> 
> Why not let them fix the roof?


Maybe because it's not the state's job?


----------



## RedJimmy1955 (Aug 23, 2021)

Yup...it's Federal property and DeJoy has once again, in true MAGA fashion shown he is inept as can be! How/why he is still the Postmaster General is beyond comprehension.
I live near a post office that's been asking for three extra delivery trucks since 2017.
Go figure...


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

RedJimmy1955 said:


> Yup...it's Federal property and DeJoy has once again, in true MAGA fashion shown he is inept as can be! How/why he is still the Postmaster General is beyond comprehension.
> I live near a post office that's been asking for three extra delivery trucks since 2017.
> Go figure...


The office of postmaster general is filled differently from cabinet positions. If it were filled by appointment of the incoming president, like say secretary of defense, labor, interior, Etc. Etc. Mr. Dejoy would be long gone. The postmaster general is appointed by a board of governors, not by the president of the US, like everybody else. The present board of governors are MAGA Republicans, so don't hold your breath on getting those three extra delivery trucks, or anything else that would increase efficiency, or speed up mail service. That might mean that mail in ballots might get through, horrors.

Traction Fan


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Maybe a dork….? 🤣


Old_Hobo:

How's the mail delivery in Canada? Are you having any of the same problems we do in the U.S.? 

Traction Fan


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Canada Post is doing a fine job, letters and parcels get delivered in an appropriate time frame….slower delivery of packages from the U.S. but that tends to be a customs delay more than anything….


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like MacGyver fixed it up nice for them. 
They ought to put a patent on the water retention they made up.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I guess it really comes down to you and me Americans -- do we accept the us postal service as an necessary good that's going to lose money no matter what because well we want the mail we do get and we want it now and that includes the addresses in the rarely treaded back roads as well as those off the super highway. Or do we try to bash it into an at worst break even quasi private company that may not service every address? I favor the former at least conceptually myself. But to me if we want that then we got the make the noise to get it.


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

Severn said:


> I guess it really comes down to you and me Americans


Agreed - year after year I hear America looks like a third world country and nothing changes { holding my personal thoughts back } Some new "----" gets in office - Billions spent and wasted trying to change other cultures / rebuilding other countries around the world - I see it this way - our country is turning into " ---- " If you were in another country looking in - would you want what we have ? - I don't see anything to be proud of any more " There is no more made in America - Symbol's that use to be on all our old products - when people had pride in our flag - , yah, its better then nothing - yes - we get upset at condition of our packages - I see it is not the postal workers fault now / and bad Amazon style packing / - it is outdated low tech EQ ------ Now I see it as it is - would you want to show up to work with wet ceilings and mold growing { Black Mold Can cause problems / health issues / long term } I see it now as low morale - show up to work get paid and go home - no offence to anyone but section 8 housing here in Florida is well maintained / Government Program / You would not know it is section 8 ,------- now the people who work for a living and put up with our complaints having to work in those conditions is uncalled for - plain and simple, many of them served in the Military 

I do think the guy in charge at postal office needs to go / it is not the supreme court and not something our founding fathers would have stood for / after all - a little history about our first post marks / Might that have been a guy called Ben Franklin ? You will have to google it. 

I have to get up early - so that is my 2 cents for tonight 😁


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> Canada Post is doing a fine job


I got items from England that traveled through Canada Then down here and received my 4 foot high 83 pound clock in less then 3 weeks DHL - they didn't even trash it 😁👍And other EQ from across the pond - Stopped buying only because of the Postal Strikes


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

> There is no more made in America


That’s because profit is king…..the huge corporations, and smaller ones too, went overseas for cheaper labor and higher profits…

Chasing money to the detriment of everything else will eventually bring anything, and anyone, down….


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> That’s because profit is king


Agree 100% - It is early and I was up late working on a project a Sunset Model Brass train - I was going to turn in early and had a " Howard Hughes moment" { The Billionaire who would get up in the middle of the night and work, one of my fav guys } anyways - Making the post under general discussion this morning about Quality and China Made - moving back to what you said : the pandemic should have taught us all - that if China had gone down from this Virus or worst a different Virus which could happen { The Small Pox - Monkey Virus just example of on going issues } { Complete failure of supply chain } - we have no tooling left { other then what some of us have in our shops } this country has no real way to make - supply or care for the mass's - this postal office issue should be a final wake up call to all of us - Sometimes Canada and the United States don't see eye to eye, if we don't start taking care of things, set aside political and cultural differences , none of us are going to make it, You stand correct on your statements - Well said and to the point - We both have strong opinion's on things coming from different worlds { different view points } - but seem to agree on common matters that effect all of us - One thing we have in common is : We all have kids and grandkids - it is not looking good for them


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Well there's been a school of thought that the postal service should be run like a company and make or at least break even. And some also support a scaled back service with the idea the privates (ups etc) would make up the lost service somehow. And so I think that's what the guy in there now claims to be doing. But I think the USPS should service every address because if you change that there's a whole slew of folks that won't get mail anymore or pay exorbitant fees to do so. And to me it just seems like a universal mail service is just something countries do. Heck the even Romans had a mail delivery service! Anyway I still get my most important mail in the mail box. I also get a lot of junk mail there too. It's true there's some electronic mail now that used to be mailed to me. But it's hard to imagine a complete shift to it happening, plus it has its own security issues as well. Unfortunately that does kinda put the USPS in a gray area but I still think it should functional well and that takes money.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

“The guy in there now” was put it there to do one thing….and one thing only….and it wasn’t to make the Post Office better….


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Canada Post is doing a fine job, letters and parcels get delivered in an appropriate time frame….slower delivery of packages from the U.S. but that tends to be a customs delay more than anything….


Old_Hobo;

Glad to hear our northern neighbors are doing it right. Yes, customs can be a problem, so can the cost of international mail. I sent a few N-scale train cars to a modeler in Canada, and was flabbergasted at the postage. Not Canada's fault. It was the US Postal service charging about triple what it would cost to mail the same package within the US.  

Traction Fan


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Old_Hobo said:


> That’s because profit is king…..the huge corporations, and smaller ones too, went overseas for cheaper labor and higher profits…
> 
> Chasing money to the detriment of everything else will eventually bring anything, and anyone, down….


Just to be fair, there is another reason for companies having gone off-shore besides profit. I don't know about in Canada, but in the US, one of the driving forces was the public's demand for lower prices. As a people, we suffer from a cognitive dissonance in demanding higher wages for the goods we make and lower prices for the goods we buy. It appears to me that too many people seem to not understand the basics of economics and how things get priced.

An example of this that is relative to our hobby is the loss of local hobby shops. Many people would go to the local hobby shop for all sorts of information and help, then buy on-line to save money. They do not understand that it costs money to have a person there to answer questions and provide assistance. The store gets the money through the sale of merchandise. The way the on-line stores can sell so cheap is to not provide the service the local stores do.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Severn said:


> I guess it really comes down to you and me Americans -- do we accept the us postal service as an necessary good that's going to lose money no matter what because well we want the mail we do get and we want it now and that includes the addresses in the rarely treaded back roads as well as those off the super highway. Or do we try to bash it into an at worst break even quasi private company that may not service every address? I favor the former at least conceptually myself. But to me if we want that then we got the make the noise to get it.


I think we need to move the Post Office back into being a real department of the federal government with civil service employees and a direct allocation from the budget. My desire is to make it a working system that can deliver letters and packages in a reasonable time and at a reasonable cost. Also, I like our Constitution and want to obey it. It specifically give Congress the authority to create post offices and post roads. I may be weird, but I interpret this as giving them the duty to run the post office not to create it as a quasi-private company. It is debatable that the postal service should be profitable or even charge for its services other than tax.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Steve Rothstein said:


> I think we need to move the Post Office back into being a real department of the federal government with civil service employees and a direct allocation from the budget. My desire is to make it a working system that can deliver letters and packages in a reasonable time and at a reasonable cost.


Steve, giving it to the government will NOT result in reasonable cost delivery!


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I agree with him because privatization has failed principally because there's no business mod to support every address, there's no market there for that. There's specialty sub markets for packages and so on but general mail delivery for all. Nope. So it's going to lose money and people can essentially vote on it's funding if it's govt service. Seems ok to me.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Steve, giving it to the government will NOT result in reasonable cost delivery!


Well, I agree overall, but I was referring to the direct cost, not the tax subsidies included. I know it will never be efficient if the government runs it.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I'm not even sure I agree with this. By what criteria do you judge it? After all or for example, medicare has like a 3% overhead rate. This compares with a more typical rate of around 20% private insurance.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Severn said:


> I'm not even sure I agree with this. By what criteria do you judge it? After all or for example, medicare has like a 3% overhead rate. This compares with a more typical rate of around 20% private insurance.


Administrative costs are only one measure of efficiency, not the only measure. For example, speed of service counts too. How quickly do the vendors get their payment?

More importantly, what is efficiency for the postal service? How long should it take to get a letter across town or across the country? What about a small package? Or a larger package? How much should it cost in direct costs and how much do we allow the government to give it in subsidies?

This is similar to the questions for Amtrak. How much should a ticket cost per mile? How often should a train be scheduled? How many passengers should we make sure it carries per run? And how much should we give it for subsidies?

Amtrak and the Post Office are similar right now. Both are quasi-governmental agencies with profit as a motive. And both require federal subsidies to stay around. And we, as a country, need to figure out how we want to proceed with them - keep them, privatize them completely, or make them full regular federal agencies.


----------



## Streamliner (Feb 21, 2021)

I have shipped literally thousands of parcels with USPS over the past several years. I have never had even one damaged or lost package. I’m not saying it doesn’t happen on occasion, but my experience is that such instances are very few and far between. My feeling is that 99.9% of all problems are caused by improper packaging. Don’t you just love it when you buy an item and the seller ships it in a carton suitable to protect an automobile transmission, but uses almost zero packing materials to keep the fragile item from banging around inside? It’s easy to blame the carriers, but my experience is that it’s ALL IN THE PACKING!

Hope you are all doing well,

Allen Drucker


----------



## Rich1853 (Jun 25, 2018)

The Southern Railroad said:


> I went to the postal service to complain again about my packages { Lost count how many times this year over 25 }- -Today - I felt sorry for the guys and gals - their EQ is in bad shape and the photos of home depot buckets collecting water from the ceiling tells most of the story - Yes it has been over a year and Washington DC won't pay to have a new roof put on the building - I feel it is train related for the reason we all ship our wonderful Antiques through the mail - this is just half the issues
> 
> The ceiling has been like this over a year - I go to the postal service every few days for my business - It is a crying shame our country is falling a part
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks bad, what does it look like during the holiday Christmas rush. That building looks fairly new compared to my Eau Gallie branch. Drive down to the Suntree branch.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

Old_Hobo said:


> “The guy in there now” was put it there to do one thing….and one thing only….and it wasn’t to make the Post Office better….


 not so much but shall we let the politics out of it or we might get this deleted


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

It’s been 4 days since my comment….not gonna happen… 😁


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Old_Hobo said:


> It’s been 4 days since my comment….not gonna happen… 😁


Don't bet on it.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, don’t just threaten….nuke it then….enough people have already seen it….

Or lock the thread….your choice…. 😁


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Old_Hobo said:


> Well, don’t just threaten….nuke it then….enough people have already seen it….
> 
> Or lock the thread….your choice…. 😁


Or give you a 3 day vacation from the site.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Who died and made you jello sherriff of the house? 🤣


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Old_Hobo said:


> Well, don’t just threaten….nuke it then….enough people have already seen it….
> 
> Or lock the thread….your choice…. 😁


Please give it a rest!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Hey, I’m not the one that brought it up….just sayin’….


----------

